# VBA Excel 2010 - Insert picture into next cell - in Row B



## debeckyv (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new into this and would appreciate some help.
i've made an excel data base were users can input data in next emtpy row thru an userform,butt would like them to insert also an image into colum B and have an hyperlink created also from where they took that picture.

Thats my code (nood code).

Private Sub cmdOK_Click()

ActiveWorkbook.Sheets("Data").Activate
Range("A3").Select
Do
If IsEmpty(ActiveCell) = False Then
ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0).Select
End If

Loop Until IsEmpty(ActiveCell) = True
ActiveCell.Value = cboPurchaseAct.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 2) = txtPurchaseItem.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 3) = txtWhsSerial.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 4) = cboStrat.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 5) = txtPurchaseDesc.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 6) = txtPurchaseDim.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 7) = txtAnnual.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 10) = cboUI.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 11) = txtPurchaseUnit.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 12) = txtProductionItem.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 13) = txtProductionDesc.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 14) = txtProductionLP.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 15) = txtProductionProg.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 16) = txtSupplier.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 17) = txtLeadTime.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 18) = txtContactperson.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 19) = txtTel.Value
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 20) = txtComment.Value

Range("A3").Select

End Sub

thanks


----------

